

Ask HN: People to follow on Twitter? - michaelbwang

Hi all! I just made a Twitter account and want to fill my feed with the thoughts of experienced startup and marketing professionals. Who should I be following? Thank you!
======
JeremyKolb
Personally, I find Google+ to be a much more interactive and enjoyable
experience, especially for tech oriented people. On Twitter I follow Tech
Crunch and PandoDaily.

~~~
michaelbwang
fair enough. who would you recommend on g+?

------
27182818284
Most of the time when you come across a post on YC, that blogger will have an
@name at the bottom. Follow them if you liked what they had written.

------
cdvonstinkpot
I saw Paul Graham on there once, but I don't use Twitter so I don't follow
anyone.

------
QuantumGuy
@lefnire @notch @scottksmith95 @zedshaw @twbootstrap

